# Adult malti food recommendations



## reginamalina (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi, Could you please tell me what food your maltese eats ? I still learning , what is the best brand of dry, wet or raw food . There are so many brands and I'm lost.


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

I feed Lucky Nutrisource dry topped with a topper which is freeze dry raw . He will eat the dry out of a kong or a feeding toy which I put in 1/2 cup dry and he rolla the ball around and they come out one by one. He doesnt eat much but poops good and is a great weight for his mix breed of maltese/bichon. I have tried other dry food and it is all the same, he doesnt like kibble. Also tried raw Instinct and he will eat a couple pieces of frozen but not thawed. I am afraid of that. Freeze dried meal mixers by Stella and Chewy are easiest for me to get his 1/2 cup of food it. He tends to not like the patties though. He also will not touch Freshpet.


----------

